# Should I be worried?



## gcon45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Noticed a paint anomaly near the passenger door of my A5.

It's like a small raised curved line that seems to rise from beneath the paint.

Is it corrosion that's bulging out?

Should I be worried?

It's a late 2009 car so should be covered by some sort of corrosion warranty surely?

Thanks in advance.

See picture attached:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Cant really tell from the picture. The paint has only a 3 year warranty, body 9. Any better photos...seems a bit odd though


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

As above, it's hard to be certain from the picture, but it does have the appearance of rust tracking underneath the paint film.

Is there a chip or similar nearby where it could have originated?


----------



## gcon45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Wouldn't this be a bodywork corrosion issue though?

There are no chips at that point or anywhere around it.

I've attached a picture to this post with the raised part outlined in yellow to help you see it better and compare it to the original photo.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Take it down to your local Audi dealer. Ask them to to a technical report on the paint. Then wait for Audi UK to respond with a yes or no


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Remnants of a run from a previous repair to the 1/4 panel.


----------



## gcon45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Might take it to Audi and see what they say.

Would be surprised if the quarter panel has seen paint to be honest.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

It does look a bit like a paint run. Do you have a ptg to check the paint thickness in the area compared to the rest of the car? Even if it was brand new it could have been damaged & repaired before it was sold, it's not that uncommon to happen


----------



## gcon45 (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't have a PTG to check unfortunately.

If it was the case that it was damaged before hitting the showroom I'd actually prefer it rather than it being rust tracking under the surface.

Are A5s steel or alloy bodied does anyone know?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

The Audi corrosion warranty is useless, your only covered after the initial 3 year paintwork warranty if the corrosion penetrates through the complete panel which is very very unlikely, the Audi guy told me he had never seen it happen on a modern Audi and agreed the warranty is not worth the paper it's written on.Having said that, I did get a new bonnet for my R8 out of goodwill so there not all bad.


----------



## gcon45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Took the car over to a trusted bodyshop this morning and showed it to them.

Apparently this sort of tracking is rife with VAGs.

It's supposedly something to do with the galvanising process and he was able to show me a 10 year old passat that had a similar anomaly on the driver'a quarter panel.

He said that I shouldn't worry about it as they generally don't get much worse even years later. He did say it would be worthwhile showing it to Audi to see if they would do anything about it as it should really be covered under the bodywork warranty.


----------

